# pacman frog



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

here he is


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

#2


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

last


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet juvi horned frog
has he eaten in front of u yet


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

double post sorry


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

I haven't tried to feed him yet now im gonna try.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

are they shy to eat infront of people??


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

cool....i dont know much about frogs.

what is it that he is in?!?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice..


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

JesseD said:


> cool....i dont know much about frogs.
> 
> what is it that he is in?!?


 the tank or the substrate
tank for now is a 2 gallon until I buy a lil 10 gal
substrate is bead a beast like eco earth


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

the humidity seems good but should I use the florescent light that came with the tank or use a heat lamp?
also thank for the compliments


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Hey, is this the one you just bought? Cool beans man, congrats he looks good so far


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

bobme said:


> Hey, is this the one you just bought? Cool beans man, congrats he looks good so far


 yup just got him today :nod: 
he looks so cute


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

ver nice


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

Death in # said:


> sweet juvi horned frog
> has he eaten in front of u yet


 he just started eating I have been gut loading my crickets I threw in 4 and he gobled them all up


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey skater_4_lyfe, your frog is really cool man! Does your frog make any noises? Is he nocturnal or is he active during the day? Off topic, but I need to get a digital camera.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Nice how much did he cost u? How big do they get? And do they need alot of water or just a bowl of it?

~please reply


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

PunkRockSkater39 said:


> Nice how much did he cost u? How big do they get? And do they need alot of water or just a bowl of it?
> 
> ~please reply


he was 15 dollars at petsmart
It differs between males and females, females being larger I think males get up to 5.5 inches or so.
and a bowl is all it would need a good size reptile drinking bowl from a pets store is good enough


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

so yours is doing well without a heat lamp? How long can they go without the heat?


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

smithgrind_who said:


> Hey skater_4_lyfe, your frog is really cool man! Does your frog make any noises? Is he nocturnal or is he active during the day? Off topic, but I need to get a digital camera.


 thanks man I haven't heard him making noises yet
he is usally active when lights are out but somtimes I will find him not in his lil hole walking a bit for food


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

Paul said:


> so yours is doing well without a heat lamp? How long can they go without the heat?


 I've read They really don't need a heat lamp just a under tank heating pad.
also since his tank isn't big at all for now I think just a normal florescent light should do plus my room is usally warm because of my heat lamps on my anoles tank.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

nice...just asking because I was thinking of getting one of those pretty soon. just wanted to know how you had yours set up.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

Paul said:


> nice...just asking because I was thinking of getting one of those pretty soon. just wanted to know how you had yours set up.


 no problem


----------

